# Dengfu E06 Fat Bike



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Has anyone pulled the trigger on one of these? https://www.dengfubike.com/products/e06?variant=28331508990057


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

FWIW: Electrek.co has reviewed other bikes with the Bafang 620 and were impressed. Since the motor is the single most important part of an eMTB it's a good start.


----------

